# A few tools i made



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

A few of the tools i have made.
1. is a jig for sharpening chisels, skew and others.
2. is for gouges, my wifes father bought one that look very much like this cost him £80 and i prefer mine, the plans for this i think are on my webpage will check its the right one, you dont have to have great skills to make it, print the pattern out at 100% and print a couple of copys then use weak pva glur to glue them onto bits of ply, the bits with the bolts in are made of 4mm mdf and i coated them in thin super glue, in fact the hole thing was glued and covered with a thin coat of super glue also activator, works great, if your not very good with sharpening gouges, you will be after makeing this. And you need shape tools always or give up turning as you will never get anywhere.
3. this is a spring punch that i put a bit of a knob on to save my parms hurting, okay im a baby but it works good, gives a biginner a bit of practice at turning as well.
4 this was a cheap old skew gave it a new handle and re ground it for making a small undercut in boxes that i put screw thread on.
5. this is 1 of 2 the metal shaft was an old screwdriver added a handle and cut a bit out of the bottom with an angle grinder and then drilled and bolted a metal lathe tool bit to it, this works great for getting rid of most of the meterial from boxes vase deep hollowing.
6. this is just a small jacobs chuck mounted onto a handle great for drilling the center bit of the work out and also i use small taps for doing small internal threads.
7. this is the 2nd of the 2 hollowing tools, much the same as the other apart from longer and a round stem this i found in a cheap tool shop was a tap wrench. the lathe tool tips can be found cheap on ebay diff shapes and sizes, these tools are great cost nothing really and work just as good and at the end of it you only need the tip the rest is not cost effective. again on my site there is a pdf on makeing a few tools download it and get biz.
8 & 9 Are bothe for sanding the first is threaded bar with a golf ball on the end then a wooden bit with a bit toold out to except the ball then a nut and some rubber cover, you can trap sandpaper into it and is great for deep sanding, this is based on a bought one cost me £20 i love it but found it a bit short so made mine own. The other is just a passive sander handle with a skateboard bearing and an old sanding pad cut down.
I hope that you get something out of this, there are a few more so will update another time happy turning guys.

http://www.shapewood.co.uk


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Man you are one busy bee in the workshop. Thanks for posting these pictures I really enjoy your seeing your work.

#s 8 & 9 caught my eye. i would like to especially see and know more about #8. The golfball sander. :thumbsup:


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi i have put a link showing the sanding ball it has change a little from the first that came out all to do with new rights or something, anyway if you need more to make one just say and i will do a blow up shot of the head. basicly you wind the nut down a few turns the wood comes down then you put your sand paper in and tighten up, the original had a velcro pad that covered the ball then the right loop paper, i found that it was not needed for the work i done, and it is great for getting into those deap places, i made mine a bit longer than the one i bought.
http://www.poolewood.co.uk/acatalog/Simon_Hope_Sanding_Ball.html

have added pic


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Just put the pdf files on my site apolls that they were not there.

Turning tools sharpening jigs

http://www.shapewood.co.uk


----------



## coffeetime (Dec 28, 2006)

On tools #5 & 7 is that a carbide insert on the ends? I did some experimenting with a round carbide insert and really liked the results. Was wondering if I could use other shapes.

Mike


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Carbide tips yes the tips are sort of off square and i am able to do in and outside of turnings. the results i have got are well good, the size of the tool as well makes a big difference on catches, does not scare the hell out of you, also the reach, anyone thing of having a go do it, what have you to loose, cost is peanuts. cheers, a good dimond tool does a great sharpe up and theres four side, the round tips are also very good, you can always buy a tip from where ever you get your turning tools, instead of buying the hole tool just get the replacment tips and make your own tool and handle.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Littlebudda You and I would get along well. I have all sorts of homemade tools, gadgets and jigs. 
Since your talking about carbide tools, I have been using the new Hunter tools. I don't know if you can get those across the pond although you could probably order them. The Hunter tools use what he calls nano carbide. They get sharper than regular carbide. They hold an edge forever. The cutters are round so if they ever do get dull you simply rotate the cutter a few degrees. 
I've been working with Mike Hunter on developing some new tools for hollowing small work. It's been fun.


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

How do John; have seen add for hunter tools and the site, not sure about the bit, do have bits that look very much like them but looks are one thing. More tools coming out, never have any money keep buying new stuff, have to get around to selling stuff i never use. what ever happened to that pole lathe and hook tool. Got to the point now of making hollowing tools as they are getting daft money, be interesting to see what you have, the years you have been turning you should be dam good, get some pics up of your work and some of these tools.
better still give us a run down on that router to lathe you were saying about. Have just started playing around with spiral work, and layered depths, it never stops, the wife asks who i am every time i get in. LB


----------

